# Selling boxes and cutting boards



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

Where would be good places to sell boxes and cutting boards. I'm thinking of selling them in stores and not sure where to go. Any suggestions will be helpful.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Can't answer that, but there seems to me so many people and manufactures selling cutting boards I don't see how you can make any money at it. The market has to be saturated.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

Not trying to sound like a smartass, but try to find a place where people go who have money and want to spend it. Resort towns, ART Shows in affluent places, vacation places that attract affluent people. I try to sell where there will be people who have the extra money to buy what I sell. I don't try to compete with the bamboo cutting boards or mass produced Factory boxes. Make something unique and beautiful, but that also has some practical use. I also have a day job to make a living, because I couldn't do that making boxes and cutting boards at the rate and speed I work! Good luck.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Gift shows. I think fine boxes are a better line to focus on.

You may be able to successfully market directly to galleries 
in affluent vacation areas (beach, ski resort towns) using 
direct mail. The work will need to have a seductive 
quality and distinguishing features to stand out from 
other boxes.


----------



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

Find the market first.

THEN offer something they'll want. Something distinct. Unique.

Here's an example - a buddy of mine makes cutting boards.

The difference is, he sells them at our synagogue. They're for the Friday night Sabbath meal. He CNCs the Hebrew blessing for bread onto the face of them. A commonplace object. A special usage.

Same for boxes. Go deeper. What type of specialized boxes?

Find the market. Then figure out what they'll buy.

Howard


----------



## Hacksaw007 (Sep 1, 2009)

Etsy.com is a good place, but know what is selling, or find a place to sell.


----------



## thesoninlaw (Jul 6, 2013)

You can use Etsy, but if you look around on there, you can see that you can easily be lost in a virtual sea of boxes and cutting boards for sale. I think Robert Triplett had some valid points. Good luck and post back on this thread if you find something that is working for you. I am currently starting to build up a small stock pile of boxes and will be reaching out to some local gift shops and could use some good intel on this topic as well. Good luck.
Dave


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I make and sell hundreds of boxes every year now, for the past six years. I sell them a street fairs and festivals. Shoppers at these events do not bring much cash so I keep the price low and learned to mass produce them so I can make a small profit. I also , now can accept credit cards. This helps with sales a lot. I do not make much money at this but it does fund my hobby 100%


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

A few times I've run into this guy who started
woodworking about when I did. He got into making
boxes and other smallish things to sell.

He told me that the more garish the box, the more 
crazy Incra-jigged joints and clashing wood colors,
the better they sold and for more money. I did 
not think he had a very good design sense and I
don't think he thought so either, but he had
found a gimmick that appealed to buyers.

He would make little double-dovetailed wall cabinets
with double-dovetailed little drawers and open
display sections, little doors and things like that.

The guy would go out to the Palm Springs farmers
market and do pretty well. Even though the
designs were garish they did stand out and he
would get into juried shows too.


----------



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

I am with robert triplett, find a place where people go planning on buying nice unique things. If you sell in a regular store people will compare it to the cheaper mass production items. Try like festivals, shows, etc.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Well my trial run of Etsy is extremely DISAPPOINTING! not even lookers--let ALONE BUYERS!

I have had more sales from the free Craig'slist ads then from my Etsy!

I also have a free website ; again very little results. But it is free and is a reference for me when needed.

Good Luck!

I will apprecaite knowing what works. 
I am not trying to make a lot of money; more to make enough to support the shop upkeep and a few new tools once in a while!

While typing this up; I thought of trying the local nurseries for my bird/bee house sales.

So thanks For the question.


----------



## davidmackv (Nov 21, 2013)

I sell my stuff at craft stores in affluent areas that sell similar level of crafts as mine. When I make rustic, primitive items, I sell them at that type of store. When I make nicer things I sell them at stores of that type, where nicer things are expected for purchase. I found mixing them in my area does not work. People who go to the nice places don't want primitive items and people who like primitive items won't spend the money on nicer items.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

After thinking about it, I'm going to make my boxes in quantities of at least 10 t0 25 pieces using various woods. I'm going to keep the quality as high as my abilities allow and use a variety of different species of good woods. I will also make a few other items and will make a few small pieces such as spice cabinets, spool chests, spoon racks, and jewelry cabinets. I am going to try and sell my pieces at some craft fairs, on consignment in retail stores, and on the internet. Fortunately I am now retired and my wife will work another four years so we will have a year or more to build a business before she finally retires. My wife will be able to run the sales and business end of it and I will be able to concentrate on my shop and the products that I make. I'm not expecting it to be easy but I feel like it's worth a try and it will help us make ends meet while doing something that we will enjoy.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

